# Premium-Portal



## D.Opfer (3 Juni 2005)

Das hat uns ja gerade noch gefehlt – ein Premiumportal!

und vor allem „Premium-Portal kostenlos …“
und wer etwas wartet erfährt „Alle Artikel und Rubriken“
und wer immer noch nicht weitergeklickt hat sieht auch noch „Aktion bis 13.Juni“

und dann erst der Kontent, z.B.: „Hunde und Katzen sollten keine Zwiebeln fressen“ – muss ich lesen!

aber was ist das 





> Der Zugang zu den Inhalten von pre***.** ist kostenpflichtig.
> Zugang erhalten Sie über das Zahlungssystem Seopolo.



Schnell wieder zurück, so interessant ist der Kontent ja nun auch wieder nicht … aber was sehe ich da ganz klein und ganz unten? – „Pre***.** ist ein Angebot der mainpean GmbH“   :kotz: 


MfG D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Geld kann man ergaunern, Achtung muss man sich erarbeiten. 

„Die Zeit der Dialer-Abzocke geht zu Ende...."


----------



## tuxedo (3 Juni 2005)

Es handelt sich dabei u.a. um Inhalte die an anderer Stelle kostenlos und frei zugängig im Internet erhältlich sind. Zum Beispiel der Artikel, der mit den Worten "Unions-Fraktionsvize Wolfgang Bosbach hat eine Offenlegung der Managergehälter öffentlicher Unternehmen verlangt..." (heute auf dem Portal im Bereich Politik zu sehen) beginnt, ist wortwörtlich der Frankfurter Rundschau online entnommen.

Typisch: Das Geschäftsmodell basiert auf der puren Existenz des Zahlungssystems. Wo doch das Geschäftsmodell von der Qualität des Angebnots abhängen sollte. Aber nein, man füllt das Portal bzw. das Zahlungssystem mit kopierten Inhalten... ist man ja wohl seit dem Dialer einfach so gewohnt...  :-? 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juni 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Typisch: Das Geschäftsmodell basiert auf der puren Existenz des Zahlungssystems. Wo doch das Geschäftsmodell von der Qualität des Angebnots abhängen sollte. Aber nein, man füllt das Portal bzw. das Zahlungssystem mit kopierten Inhalten... ist man ja wohl seit dem Dialer einfach so gewohnt...  :-?


Der Ausspruch (siehe Signatur)  bezog sich auch nur auf Dialer, nicht darauf  dass Abzocke generell verschwindet...

cp


----------



## tuxedo (3 Juni 2005)

Stimmt. Ja, leider ist dem so...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Juni 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> > Zugang zu den Inhalten von pre***.** ist kostenpflichtig


Na, ganz so eindeutig ist das aber nicht (s. attachments).  



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> ist wortwörtlich der Frankfurter Rundschau online entnommen.


Nicht nur  : *news.google.de*. 

Interessant im Zusammenhang mit dem Zahlungssystem ist vielleicht auch *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=105789#105789* ff.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ganz so eindeutig ist das aber nicht



Beabsichtigt ist vermutlich, dass der User während des kostenlosen Aktionszeitraums den Dialer downloadet, das Aktionsende vergisst und bei Nutzung nach dem 13. Juni abkassiert wird. 

MfG D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Geld kann man ergaunern, Achtung muss man sich erarbeiten. 

„Die Zeit der Dialer-Abzocke geht zu Ende...."


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Juni 2005)

Lässt man die Frage nach dem «Content» einmal beiseite, könnte man das — mit ein bisschen gutem Willen  — so sehen:



			
				D-Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Beabsichtigt ist vermutlich, dass der User während des kostenlosen Aktionszeitraums den Dialer downloadet, das Aktionsende vergisst und bei Nutzung nach dem 13. Juni abkassiert wird.


Was aber sagt uns das Flash *http://www.premium***.**/images/werbung.swf* konkret?

1)





> Premium-Portal kostenlos...


2)





> Alle Artikel und Rubriken


3)





> Aktion bis zum 13. Juni


Für meinen Geschmack ziemlich nebulös. Was soll das heißen? :gruebel:

Ist das Premium-Portal kostenlos? Sind alle Artikel und Rubriken bis zum 13. Juni kostenlos? Existiert das Portal nur bis zum 13. Juni? ...?


----------



## drboe (3 Juni 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das heißen? :gruebel:
> 
> Ist das Premium-Portal kostenlos? Sind alle Artikel und Rubriken bis zum 13. Juni kostenlos? Existiert das Portal nur bis zum 13. Juni? ...?


Einen Anwalt die Aussagen prüfen lassen. Falls keine Kosten zu erwarten sind: Dialer laden und den sagenhaften "Content" einer Prüfung unterziehen. Falls versteckte Kosten vorhanden sind: ggf. abmahnen lassen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## News (3 Juni 2005)

Jetzt mal unabhängig davon, was ich von dieser Seite halte:
Der Content stammt wohl kaum von der Frankfurter Rundschau online oder Google News.
Er stammt von der Nachrichtenagentur dpa - wie ja auch unten auf der Homepage vermerkt ist ("Urheberrechtsinhaber").
Ich nehme stark an, dass es einen entsprechenden Vertrag mit dpa gibt und dafür korrekt bezahlt wird.

Textgleichheiten mit der FR und Google News sind kein Wunder. Schließlich ist dpa auch Quelle für diese beiden (bei Google indirekt über verlinkte Medien).

Natürlich würde ich jedem raten, lieber kostenlose Alternativen zu der Seite zu nutzen. Man könnte dieser aber zugute halten, dass die dpa-Meldungsauswahl dort vollständiger und gegliederter ist als bei Google News und anderen.

Ich spar mir erst mal die Wertung, ob bzw. für wen das den Preis tatsächlich wert ist.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Juni 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Der Content stammt wohl kaum von der Frankfurter Rundschau online oder Google News. Er stammt von der Nachrichtenagentur dpa - wie ja auch unten auf der Homepage vermerkt ist ("Urheberrechtsinhaber").








 Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal unabhängig davon, was ich von dieser Seite halte:
> Der Content stammt wohl kaum von der Frankfurter Rundschau online oder Google News.
> Er stammt von der Nachrichtenagentur dpa - wie ja auch unten auf der Homepage vermerkt ist ("Urheberrechtsinhaber").
> Ich nehme stark an, dass es einen entsprechenden Vertrag mit dpa gibt und dafür korrekt bezahlt wird.
> ...



Ich habe mir dort eben über 20 News, Bilder und Rezepte geholt. Ohne auch nur einen Cent auszugeben. Ich habe keine Daten von mir eingegeben. Es hat sich NICHTS eingewählt und ich habe auch nirgendswo angerufen. Im Prinzip ganz guter Content. Wie sich das System finanziert? Keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall werde ich mal weiter suchen. Das Archiv ist ganz nett.

MfG PC-Mag.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2005)

Noch eine kleiner Nachtrag, eben gefunden:

http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?nr=685736
http://www.pcwelt.de/heftarchiv/

und

http://www.computerwelt.at/detailArticle.asp?a=93193&n=5

So neu scheint das System ja nicht zu sein. Ich werde es mal unter die Lupe nehmen.

MfG PC-Mag.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (4 Juni 2005)

*fliege-essen-tipps*

Was ist denn das hier Lustiges? :gruebel:

*http://www.premium***.**/news/tierfreunde/index.php*:


> http:///
> 
> Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.
> Die gewünschte Seite ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar. Möglicherweise sind technische Schwierigkeiten aufgetreten oder Sie sollten die Browsereinstellungen überprüfen. [...]


*http://www.premium***.**/news/tierfreunde/sitemap.php*:



> [...]
> bellos-bellos
> [...]
> bellos-affe
> ...


 :spitz: "fliege-essen-tipps"  :spitz: Lässt sich auch sehr schön über Google finden. Mit "-" und ohne "-". 8) 

 Kann für andere Rubriken auch durchgespielt werden. :tröst: Ein wahrer Quell der Erheiterung...


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2005)

Eigenwerbung schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir dort eben über 20 News, Bilder und Rezepte geholt. Ohne auch nur einen Cent auszugeben. Ich habe keine Daten von mir eingegeben. Es hat sich NICHTS eingewählt und ich habe auch nirgendswo angerufen. Im Prinzip ganz guter Content. Wie sich das System finanziert? Keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall werde ich mal weiter suchen. Das Archiv ist ganz nett.


So plump zieht das nun nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2005)

*Re: fliege-essen-tipps*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das hier Lustiges? :gruebel:
> *http://www.premium***.**/news/tierfreunde/sitemap.php*:
> 
> 
> ...


Hier gibt es eine rechtliche Beurteilung der Techniken zur Suchmaschinenvermüll...äh...optimierung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Eigenwerbung schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. Ich verstehe Ihre Anspielung nicht. Ich bin weder der Betreiber dieses Portales, noch habe ich ein Interesse es zu bewerben. Ich habe lediglich die Fakten dargestellt. Dieses System wird von unseren Redakteuren im Moment getestet und es wird in den nächsten Ausgaben ein Bericht folgen. Welches Magazin ich hier vertrete, werde ich aus Gründen der "Eigenwerbung" nicht veröffentlichen.

MfG PC-Mag.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (4 Juni 2005)

Schade. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2005)

> Welches Magazin ich hier vertrete, werde ich aus Gründen der "Eigenwerbung" nicht veröffentlichen.


Hm, steht das nicht schon in der Unterschrift? Es sei denn "PC Mag." ist als Gattungsbegriff gemeint.


----------



## tuxedo (4 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry. Ich verstehe Ihre Anspielung nicht. Ich bin weder der Betreiber dieses Portales, noch habe ich ein Interesse es zu bewerben. Ich habe lediglich die Fakten dargestellt. Dieses System wird von unseren Redakteuren im Moment getestet und es wird in den nächsten Ausgaben ein Bericht folgen. Welches Magazin ich hier vertrete, werde ich aus Gründen der "Eigenwerbung" nicht veröffentlichen.
> 
> MfG PC-Mag.



Da gibt es also einen Redakteur oder eine Redaktion oder einen Verlag, der das Abrechnungssystem testet, zufällig zum gleichen Zeitpunkt, wie eine Diskussion in diesem in Verbraucher- und Verbraucherschutzkreisen bekannten Forum über das gleiche Abrechungssystem beginnt. Zufällig erhält dieser Redakteur/Redaktion/Verlag Kenntnis über diese Diskussion in diesem Forum, und prompt gibt es ein Statement von eben diesem Redakteur/Redaktion/Verlag, das einseitig mit Werbung strozt, und etwas später die Ankündigung eines Artikels in einer der nächsten Ausgaben.... Sorry, so arbeiten keine Journalisten. Nicht mal in der Yellow Press (und ich arbeite in einem Verlag, der u.a. Yellow Press hervorbingt). Das ganze wirkt für mich doch ziemlich unglaubwürdig. Aber ich mag mich irren....glaub ich aber nicht.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## scrat007 (4 Juni 2005)

ich schließe mich dem an, weil warum sollte jemand die zeitung wegen des tests kaufen wenn der autor schon vorher das ergebniss in foren ausplaudert. zudem seit wann teste die zeitungen solche dienste ...... ist mir neu ...


----------



## News (4 Juni 2005)

Merkwürdig scheint mir, dass dieses Portal über das Bezahlsystem S* derzeit angeblich zum Preis von 0,00 Euro nutzbar ist.
Sind da gerade Werbewochen, oder was?
Ich habe mir die Software jetzt aber nicht installiert und das nicht nachgeprüft.
Klar ist, dass die alternative Bezahlmethode per Dialer jedenfalls keineswegs kostenlos ist.
Und auch das noch relativ neue S*-System  hat bisher immer Geld für Angebote von diesem "Portal" verlangt.
Insofern ist das Posting:


> Wie sich das System finanziert? Keine Ahnung.


aus meiner Sicht überflüssig. Normalerweise kostet dieser Dienst eben etwas.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (4 Juni 2005)

*PC-Mag.*



			
				Gast/ PC-Mag. schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry. Ich verstehe Ihre Anspielung nicht. Ich bin weder der Betreiber dieses Portales, noch habe ich ein Interesse es zu bewerben. Ich habe lediglich die Fakten dargestellt. Dieses System wird von unseren Redakteuren im Moment getestet und es wird in den nächsten Ausgaben ein Bericht folgen. Welches Magazin ich hier vertrete, werde ich aus Gründen der "Eigenwerbung" nicht veröffentlichen.
> 
> MfG PC-Mag.


Darf ich zwischendurch einmal eine einfältige  , rein informative :spitz: Frage stellen?

Bist Du zufällig *User PC-Magazin* und hast Du folgende Beiträge geschrieben?



> Genau richtig:
> 
> Mehrwertdienste im Internet bringen satte Umsätze
> 
> ...





> Schweizer User.....
> 
> Das wir ein schweizer Unternehmen sind, würden wir natürlich gerne unsere Artikel an Landesbürger verkaufen. Ist mit Seopolo eine Abrechnung aus anderen Ländern möglich? Könnte ein deutscher User auch unsere Artikel bezahlen? Da unsere Portale täglich auch einige zehntausend deutsche User besuchen, ist das nicht ganz unwichtig.
> 
> ...





> Österreich entdeckt Seopolo
> 
> So so. In Österreich jetzt auch entdeckt:
> http://www.computerwelt.at/detailAr...asp?a=93193&n=5 *
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2005)

Hihihi
wer findet die Gemeinsamkeit?
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=22
http://www.computerwelt.at/detailArticle.asp?a=93193&n=5
(Leserbrief ganz unten?)

ohkai ohkai, ist nicht sooooo schwer - aber trotzdem eine Hilfe:


> Auffälligstes Merkmal: Die Einwahl bei diesen Dialern beginnt, wenn sie der User mit einem Klick auf den Button “Ja, weiter” bestätigt:
> “Wir sind der Meinung, damit im Sinne des Gesetzes zu handeln”, hält Mainpean-Sprecher K** Th****** die Dialer-Gestaltung für absolut legitim. Doch bei der Regulierungsbehörde ist man anderer Meinung.


 (Quelle: dialerschutz.de)


> Seop*** rechnet zwar über Kreditkarte ab, aber nicht über eine Dialer-Software. Neben der Kreditkarte bieten wir unseren Kunden das telefoniebasiertes Zahlungsmittel „Pay By Call“ (auch bekannt als „Pay by Phone“) an. Der Endkunde wählt hierfür eine Mehrwertdiestrufnummer der Gasse 0900 mit seinem Telefon an und bestätigt über die Telefontastatur die Transaktion. K** Th********, Projektleiter IT, www.clearp****.de


 (Quelle: computerwelt.at)

s.a.  hier und ff


----------



## Wembley (4 Juni 2005)

Weil dieses Ö-Computerwelt gar so ein Musterbeispiel für "kritischen Journalismus" darstellt. *lol*

Dieser PC-Mag. scheint der Fanclubvorsitzende des Seo****-Bezahlsystems zu sein, diese Meldungen könnten auch von Hardcore-Fußballfans stammen, nur halt, dass die nicht Seo***** (der Name klingt übrigens wie eine Verniedlichungsform des Vornamens eines finnischen Nachwuchsschispringers) hochleben lassen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Telekomunikacja (4 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > K** Th********, Projektleiter IT, www.clearp****.de
> 
> 
> (Quelle: computerwelt.at)


Do hott oin'r ab'r viel zom Schaffa! Nebenher ja auch noch *da*






und *da*





...


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2005)

[edit]
ob der sich bei so vielen anderen Aktivitäten richtig auf seop* konzentrieren kann?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2005)

_[Offtopic ON]_



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> zidaad-knepfle drugga miassa


Oder rechte Maustaste, "Klick", "Eigenschaften", markieren, kopieren...



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> benn ooh koi echter schwoob


Ich bin zwar in der Landeshauptstadt geboren, doch hat sich dies weder  sprachlich noch mental (ersteres weiß ich, letzteres hoffe ich ) bei mir in irgend einer Weise niedergeschlagen, da mein Vater in der Nähe von *Pharrachiricha* aufgewachsen ist und meine Mutter aus *Liubice* stammt. Mit einem Wort: Zom Babbla muss ich mich schon ein wenig anstrengen.

_[Offtopic OFF]_


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 Juni 2005)

Ich war's (Anmeldung vergessen). 

Hier gibt's auch noch ein paar Infos, die möglicherweise Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnten:
*http://www.mainpean.de/wochennews/archiv/2004/kw42/*
*http://www.dialerfragen.de/showpost.php?p=11449&postcount=1*
*http://www.mainpean.de/wochennews/archiv/2004/kw43/*


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2005)

Danke für die links, wenigstens weiß damit wohl jeder, aus welchem Stall das kommt. Stallgeruch ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal für ein neues Produkt, aber dennoch sicherlich eine wichtige Hintergrundinfo


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheinbar beschäftig dieses Thema doch noch mehr Redaktionen:
http://www.ibusiness.de/aktuell/db/1117788717.html

LG Rainer


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 Juni 2005)

*Redaktionen*



			
				Gast/ Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar beschäftig dieses Thema doch noch mehr Redaktionen


Wieso findet man mit Hilfe von *www.premium***.*** eigentlich keine "hot news" *www.premium***.*** oder *www.clear***.*** oder *www.seo***.*** betreffend? :gruebel:

Hamm'se wohl vergessen, in ihren Bereich "Wirtschaft", *www.premium***.**/news/wirtschaft/sitemap.php*, "reinzupacken" ...  

Übrigens: Schreibt man "Reisem" nicht mit "n"?


----------



## Wembley (5 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar beschäftig dieses Thema doch noch mehr Redaktionen:
> http://www.ibusiness.de/aktuell/db/1117788717.html
> 
> LG Rainer



Derzeit sind es die einschlägigen E-Business-Portale, die über dieses neue Bezahlsystem "berichten". Man übernimmt die Presseaussendungen mehr oder weniger wortwörtlich, vielleicht ein kleiner Test, aber auf Herz und Nieren wird da nix geprüft, es fehlt auch eine wenig das Wissen bzw. die Sensibilisierung bez. Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten.

Erinnert mich an den Bericht einer österreichischen Computerzeitschrift über "Bill-it-easy". Die Redakteure haben sich das System von Herrn W. H. vorführen lassen (die haben mit Sicherheit nicht dänische Angebote zu Gesicht bekommen *hihi*) und dadurch das System für seriös befunden. Alles ok und weiter. Nächster Termin. Man muss dieser Zeitschrift allerdings zugute halten, dass sie zumindest später in der Printversion des Artikels die Auswahl der "Partner" bemängelt und deren Werbemethoden (ein Klick) kritisiert haben.

Zurück zu Seo****: Ich glaube, viele, die Artikel über Seo**** veröffentlichen, wissen nicht, aus welchem Hause das stammt.  Denn Hinweise, dass die Firma MP da mit drin ist, findet man nicht.

Nun, bisher wurde mit Seopolo noch nichts angestellt. Dass man für 5-Zeilen-Artikel mit äußerst geringem Informationsgehalt bezahlen soll, ist ein anderes Thema. Die Preise, glaube ich, sind da bei 10 oder 20 Cent (oder 50???). Für meinen Geschmack aber installiert sich da zu viel auf meinem Computer, wenn ich ehrlich bin.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Denn Hinweise, dass die Firma MP da mit drin ist, findet man nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley



Doch. z.B. hier:
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=&postid=15356#post15356

LG Rainer


----------



## Wembley (5 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wembley schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Im ibusiness-Artikel wird MP nicht erwähnt. Solche Portale meine ich.
2) Das DC ist ja ein Forum von MP, in dem sich fast nur Dialerbetreiber tummeln. Die Dialerbetreiber haben ja naturgemäß eine ganz andere Einstellung zu MP.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (5 Juni 2005)

Habe gerade einen schönen Artikel in seos****.de gefunden. Siehe Bild. Man beachte den Preis und die Größe der Datei. *lol*


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade einen schönen Artikel in seos****.de gefunden. Siehe Bild. Man beachte den Preis und die Größe der Datei. *lol*



Was soll denn diese Aussage? Hat Größe was mit dem Preis zu tun?

Siehe: http://www.[...].de/faecher/ba3_0.html

Was schreiben hier nur für Leute?

NG Klaus

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten, keine kommerziellen Links. (bh)]_


----------



## Wembley (5 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade einen schönen Artikel in seos****.de gefunden. Siehe Bild. Man beachte den Preis und die Größe der Datei. *lol*
> 
> Was soll denn diese Aussage? Hat Größe was mit dem Preis zu tun?
> 
> Siehe: http://www.[...].de/faecher/ba3_0.html



Mal ehrlich, wieviel Information kriegt man in eine 14,4 KB *PDF-Datei*?

Die Seite, die du als Beispiel angeführt hast (ich habe noch den vollen Link gesehen), hat ihre Dateien im *ZIP-FORMAT* vorliegen. Schau noch mal nach. 

Alles klar?



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was schreiben hier nur für Leute?



Das frage ich mich bei gewissen Gästen auch.   


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (5 Juni 2005)

Der Marketingdirektor von diesem Laden reibt sich gerade kräftig die Hände.

Die bezahlt verbreiteten Presseinformationen sind weitgehend verpufft. Es gibt nur ganz wenige Abdrucke der Presseinformation.

Dieses Forum gönnt dem Ganzen weltweit die größte Aufmerksamkeit. Irgendwie unverständlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (5 Juni 2005)

Es lohnt sich wohl wirklich nicht, hier darauf noch länger einzugehen.
Mein Fazit über das "Portal" und die Bezahlmethode S*:

Einerseits ist es sicher übertrieben, das zu verteufeln - mit der Trickserei und den horrenden Preisen auf vielen Dialerseiten lässt sich das nicht wirklich vergleichen.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es lächerlich, wenn von interessierter Seite versucht wird, das Bezahlsystem S* als das allertollste und einzig selig machende anzupreisen.
Es handelt sich um einen Mitspieler unter vielen in der Online-Abrechnungsbranche, dessen angeblich so sensationelle Innovationen sich m.E. in engen Grenzen halten.
Und deshalb find ich's nur mäßig interessant.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2005)

Ich habe aber noch eine interessante Frage, die mich schon länger beschäftigt und auch "drüben" mal gestellt ist:


> "Zumal was haben Shareware-Programme wie GoldWave da drin verloren, welche ohne Genehmigung der Autoren verkauft werden???"?
> 
> Antwort:
> Da werden "Downloads" verkauft. (Also der Zugriff auf den Server.)
> ...


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > "....Da werden "Downloads" verkauft. (Also der Zugriff auf den Server)..."


Trafficbroker?


----------



## News (6 Juni 2005)

Naja, in diesem Punkt hat S* offenbar das Geschäftsmodell einiger Dialeranbieter übernommen. Nach dem Motto: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Auch z.B. der hier öfters postende Herr DAY hat ja (als Domaininhaber) zusammen mit den Gebrüdern Schm. (als Betreiber) Sharewareprogramme per Dialer angeboten.
Das ist sicher nicht gedeckt durch die Lizenzen wie die GPL.
Aber: siehe das erwähnte Motto...


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: siehe das erwähnte Motto...



... oder gar jenes, aus einem gesperrten Thread:





> ... Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert...
> 
> DAY


----------



## Wembley (7 Juni 2005)

> ... Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert...
> 
> DAY



Das geht aber nur, wenn man genauso "ungenierte" Geschäftspartner hat bzw. nicht vorhat, in seriöseren Geschäftsbereichen Fuß zu fassen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## bauernfänger (7 Juni 2005)

Bauernfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auf einem deutschen Portal (www.seos*.de) einen link zu einer Version des Programms "xp-clean, Version 5.6." gesehen für 0,99 Euro - was hat es mit diesem Angebot auf sich?


(Ist bei den top-downloads auf Platz 5)

Antwort des Programmanbieters der Freeware:


> Da macht sich einer ein Scherz, da das die Freeware Version 5.6 ist.
> (...) sowieso kostenlos ist, will sich einer bereichern. Ich hoffe dass darauf keiner reinfällt.



Danke an den Anbieter für die Info. Da wird also "Berliner Luft in Flaschen" verkauft??? Zu einem für Flaschen horrenden Preis????


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 Juni 2005)

*xp-clean, Version 5.6*

Soweit ich gesehen habe, liegt das Programm als Freeware bei den gängigen download-Portalen bereits seit Mitte März 2005 als Version 5.7 vor. Ist es also noch schlimmer als 





			
				bauernfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird also "Berliner Luft in Flaschen" verkauft??? Zu einem für Flaschen horrenden Preis????


 :gruebel:


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2005)

Ist vielleicht bei seodingens neben dem recycelten Pressesprecher auch der content Müll aus dem virtuellen Abfallrecycling? 


> Man distanziere sich „nach wie vor eindeutig von illegalen Methoden der Zahlungsabwicklung im Internet“, so Unternehmenssprecher K*T*


 Dann reicht's vielleicht für den grünen Punkt...
(den link zur Pressemitteilung des recycelten Pressesprechers, Datum 2.6., poste ich hier nicht, biete ihn aber per PN für 0,49 Euro an... Und ich lege auch noch zwei Malvorlagen drauf!)


----------



## D.Opfer (15 Juni 2005)

Komisch, jetzt werben die am 15.06. immer noch mit ihrer "Premium-Portal-kostenlos-Aktion bis 13. Juni".  :scherzkeks: 

D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juni 2005)

*Komisch*



			
				D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, jetzt werben die am 15.06. immer noch mit ihrer "Premium-Portal-kostenlos-Aktion bis 13. Juni".  :scherzkeks:


Damit ist zumindest meine letzte Frage


			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Premium-Portal kostenlos? Sind alle Artikel und Rubriken bis zum 13. Juni kostenlos? Existiert das Portal nur bis zum 13. Juni? ...?


beantwortet.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juni 2005)

*Preise*

Ich habe gerade nochmals nachgeschaut: Die *Preise in ihrer eindeutigen Zweideutigkeit* haben sich nicht verändert.

Bei *ihm hier* übrigens wird über Seo*** z.T. das Doppelte dessen berechnet, was unter "mp3" angegeben ist.
Also "Preis: € 0.80" statt "0,40 Euro"...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2005)

zum glück sind nicht alle verbraucher so dumm und paranoid wie ihr..

herrlich, immer was zu lachen hier.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2005)

--> herrlich, immer was zu lachen hier.
und besser als ösi-witze, nicht wahr


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 Juni 2005)

*zum glück*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> zum glück sind nicht alle verbraucher so dumm und paranoid wie ihr..


Glücklicherweise bin ich in dem von Dir gemeinten Sinne kein Verbraucher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Wir" wahrscheinlich in den allermeisten Fällen auch nicht (zumindest nicht freiwillig oder aus Überzeugung)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> herrlich, immer was zu lachen hier.


Stimmt. Hier kann man *Lachem*, dort kann man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Bring das endlich 'mal in Ordnung, denn langsam wird's peinlich!

P.S. *'S schlägt immer noch 13 *ping* !*


----------



## Wembley (19 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> und besser als ösi-witze, nicht wahr



*räusper*

Wie denn das jetzt?  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich dachte erst, dieser Witzbold sei das *w-*ilde Österreicher*-lein*, daher das seltsame Layout des postings und der Hinweis auf den Ösiwitz... s.a. hier So viele Kärtener hier... Haider-nei!
Ich denke bei bösen Anmerkungen in Richtung Österreich immer im Geiste daran, Dich und ein paar andere auszunehmen


> [email protected]


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 Juni 2005)

*13*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> *'S schlägt immer noch 13 *ping* !*


Das ist nun korrigiert worden. "*Reisem*" ist geblieben. Und die Preise?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (23 Juni 2005)

*Preise?*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Preise?


Die Gratiszeiten scheinen vorbei zu sein... :bigcry:


----------



## D.Opfer (28 Juni 2005)

> Millionen Endkunden haben auf diese Seite gewartet.


 :vlol: 

D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## Telekomunikacja (28 Juni 2005)

*Kurzer Einschub*

Kurzer Einschub:

Das P***portal funktioniert ja nicht nur per Seo***, sondern auch mittels Dialer und PayByCall.

Auf der Eingangsseite, „Direkt Login“ genannt


> *Übrigens:*
> Wenn Sie sich über ein Zahlungsmodul eingeklickt haben, stehen Ihnen selbstverständlich sämtliche Artikel des Premiump*** zur Verfügung.


befinden sich jeweils die Eingänge dazu:


> Für ganz Schnelle — Sofortzugang — supergüstig — 0,29 €* ( * minute )
> 7 Tage am Stück — Premium — Wochenzugang — 10 €
> 1 kompletter Monat — Premium — Monatszugang — 15 €
> Zugang 3 Monate — ¼ Jahr zum Schnäppchenpreis — Premium — Quartalzugang — 30 €


Klickt man nun „Modem & ISDN“, ist das Angebot nicht mehr so eindeutig  :

Die „Ganzschnellen“ zahlen 





> 0.29 EUR/min.


 die „Wochenzugänger“ 





> 10.00 EUR/Einwahl


 die „Monatszugänger“ 





> 15.00 EUR/Einwahl


 und die „Quartalszugänger“ 





> 30.00 EUR/Einwahl


Bedeutet das nun, dass man 10 bzw. 15 bzw. 30 Euro *pro Einwahl* zahlt? :gruebel: Oder zahlt man 10 bzw. 15 bzw. 30 Euro *bei der ersten Einwahl* und hat dann für die darauffolgenden 7 bzw. 30 bzw. 90 Tage *freien Zutritt* zum Content :spitz: -Bereich? :gruebel:

@Content :spitz: -Anbieter


			
				Content :spitz: -Anbieter schrieb:
			
		

> <meta name="keywords" content="premium, news, story, nachrichten, lifestyle, mode, handy, technik, terror, katastrophen, portal, dpa, report, reportage, info, information, games, internet, welt, weltweit, deutschland, neuste, trend, in, out, reporter, bericht, berichterstattung, bilder, video, live, young, jung, netz, stadt, kreis, bezirk, region, regional, landesweit, tv, fernseh, foto, diaet, abnehmen, trendy, trendi, www, gesundheit, wirtschaft, politik, wetter, boerse, kurs, urlaub, reisen, last, new, tipps, tricks, beratung, hilfe, kinder, eltern, ziel, seite, handy, computer, forschung, fortschritt, labor, entwicklung, hardware, software,home, haus, wohnung, anzeigen, marktplatz, anzeigenmarkt, announce, inserat, suche, finden, aufgeben">


Fehlt hier neben „announce“ nicht noch „annonce“ — und neben „trendi“ vielleicht „händi“?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 September 2005)

[b schrieb:
			
		

> D.Opfer[/b] ]Schnell wieder zurück, so interessant ist der Kontent ja nun auch wieder nicht …


Das war einmal so! *hüstel, hüstel*

So 


> Premiump*** empfiehlt Girlsc***


wagt MP wohl den *"berühmte[n] Blick über den Tellerrand"*.  :spitz: 

Nix mehr mit 


> tagesaktuelle[n] und höchst seriöse[n] News aus den Bereichen:
> Nationale und internationale Politik
> Auto, Motor und Dynamik
> Sport aus aller Welt
> ...


Aus und vorbei.

Google findet übrigens eine *http://www.onlinetr***-de.de/news/*, die sich meinem Zugriff verweigert:


> Zugriff verweigert!
> 
> Der Zugriff auf das angeforderte Verzeichnis ist nicht möglich. Entweder ist kein Index-Dokument vorhanden oder das Verzeichnis ist zugriffsgeschützt.
> 
> ...



Registriert ist die dem aktuellen P-Portal inhaltlich gleichende Seite (Google-Cache!) auf G*** L*** in Köln.
Komische Spielchen... :roll: 

P.S. Wohin führt uns denn nun 





			
				 [b schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomunikacja[/b] ]*http://www.dialerfragen.de/showpost.php?p=11449&postcount=1*


?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (11 September 2005)

*weiter geht's*

"Cache-gereinigt" und mit neuer "Aufmachung" geht's weiter...  :roll:


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Registriert ist die dem aktuellen P-Portal inhaltlich gleichende Seite (Google-Cache!) auf G*** L*** in Köln.
> Komische Spielchen... :roll:



Gäbe:
"Es war einmal ein L*, arbeitete als Dächerdeck**" einen Reim?
Dann würde ich Dich bitten, mir deine Erkenntnisse in einer PN (im Klartext) zu erläutern...

Es grüßt
aka


----------

